# صور لبابا كيرلس السادس



## جورج كرسبو (4 فبراير 2006)

*صور لبابا كيرلس السادس*


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

الله روعة صور البابا كيرلس 
وبالذات اخر صورة جميلة اوى اوى حزينة جدا واحساسها عميق اوى 

ميرسيه ليك يا جو 

وبركته تكون معانا امين


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

بس الصور دى بقول شوفتها فين قبل كدة 
فى واخد تانى منزل نفس الموضوع بس انت مزود عليه صورة مارمينا 

اهو فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2033

استاذنك انى احذفه عشان مكرر


----------



## جورج كرسبو (6 فبراير 2006)

اوكى عادى امسيحها مفيش مشكلة


----------



## koki (11 فبراير 2006)

الله الله الله بمووووووووووووووت فى الصورة التانيه والتالته
ربنا يباركك


----------



## blackguitar (4 مارس 2006)

*صور جميله اوى يا جورج ورائعه*
*شكرا ليك*


----------



## زكريا حنا (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: صور لبابا كيرلس السادس*

صور جميلة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: صور لبابا كيرلس السادس*

*بركه صلواته تكون معانا

ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: صور لبابا كيرلس السادس*

*ميرسي ليك ع الصور*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: صور لبابا كيرلس السادس*




​


----------



## bolbol2000 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صور لبابا كيرلس السادس*

صور جميلة


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صور لبابا كيرلس السادس*

شكرا جدااا
للصور الجميله
شفاعته مع الجميع
آمين​


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: صور لبابا كيرلس السادس*

الله حلوين جدا


----------

